# Plow on my truck OR ATV wtih a plow



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

I have 5 larger properties to clear (12,000 sq feet each) but the rest are single drives and sidewalk areas.
Anyone lend some advice as to the best set up for plowing.
My truck is an 09 F350 diesel crew cab.

Thanks


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

How many sidewalks do you have? Do you have any pictures of this property?


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't have any pictures
I would say 60,000 sq feet of sidewalks/walkways


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

I would lean to the ATV's that truck will suck to do driveways with it's just to big.


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks much!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Truck brother, truck!


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Ya....my mechanic said the ATV doesn't have wieght or guts to push our heavy snow?
I notice you're not far from me....Johnny Royale! What do you plow with?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a 2004 Arctic Cat 500 with a 60" plow and it plows great but you have a big truck so I would put an 8.5' Fisher on it. Your truck is not to big I know a guy who plows with a Dodge 3500 Crew Cab with an 8' bed and he plows 30 driveways with it with no problems.


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for your feedback. The width might be issue?


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been debating the same issue. Beat my new '08 truck to death after investing in a new blade (because I don't have one) or invest in an ATV with plow set-up to tackle the narrow/tight driveways that I'm faced with around here (new location)......no commercial stuff for me this year.

I'm leaning ATV.

BTW, I plowed last year using an old F-350 with little problems, mind you it was all commercial lots with plenty of space.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

the quad you will have to be quick and keep up with the snow. my f250 does great plowing. my quad does good too.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I would get a snow plow for the truck and then get a small snow thrower for the walks.


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you for the input!


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

go with the ATV..I did 2 buffalo wild wings parking lots, 1 apt building only about 8 units worth,and about 10 driveways with a 2007 honda rincon (680cc) with a 60" MOOSE county plow and it worked flawlessly!!!!!!! That crew cab will be a nightmare to do drives with...think of how long it is and then think about backdraggin the length of a crew cab and plow set up...might as well back drag whole drive with that truck...then think of how much fun it is on a quad and the overhead is much cheaper on a quad rather than a crew cab


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

PRAM;594922 said:


> Ya....my mechanic said the ATV doesn't have wieght or guts to push our heavy snow?
> I notice you're not far from me....Johnny Royale! What do you plow with?


Trucks, loaders, backhoes and skid steers. We rent a few tractors with operators too, but may have to buy a few as i sold a couple of loaders and backhoes. All of our snow runs out of our Etobicoke shop. Where are you from?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

id plow with the truck. just think when it starts freezing rain and slush? plus you cant stack as much snow with an atv than a pickup. Might as well just put your truck to work thats what there for jmo.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Better yet, buy an older truck in good shape with plow already attached!


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

truck with a plow and a throw for the walks and small driveways


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

I own an ATV with plow.. and I personally would go with a truck.

I have a 2003 S-10 ZR2.. which I could put a plow on.. but no way in hell am I going to mess up my front end.

But if I was going to do it over again.. I'd go with a truck.

In your case maybe try to find a regular S10 4x4(no zr2) or a Jeep w/ a plow already on it.. or maybe a plow for your current truck.

You can always pick up more jobs with a bigger truck also.


----------



## anolke (Oct 10, 2008)

This is my frist year doing this for real I had a atv/plow last year and this year I put a 760 speedwing plow on my 99 1/2 ton dodge I am going to do my drives with atv and my bigger lots with truck. but I am also just kinda playing around with about 10 drives and 5 big lots.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

PRAM;594450 said:


> I have 5 larger properties to clear (12,000 sq feet each) but the rest are single drives and sidewalk areas.
> Anyone lend some advice as to the best set up for plowing.
> My truck is an 09 F350 diesel crew cab.


Sounds like you could definitely use both. Ever consider using a mini truck with a plow?
You can certainly get by using your full-size for all of your lots, etc. It all comes down to convenience and getting into tighter spaces. You can always get by with a blower for the walks.


----------

